# Does it get better than this?



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

In in the garden, glorious sun shine. I'm going to enjoy this half litre of coffee th wash the car


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A man with a plan. 

Enjoy!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

It'd be better if you enjoyed the coffee whilst watching someone else wash your car


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Me too i dropped my car off at Tesco and came home to have coffee and feet up. Lol


----------



## ThumperZ (Mar 2, 2016)

The Chemex looks great! I've never used one (yet) does the coffee taste as good as it looks?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

James811 said:


> [glorious sun shine.


We are not familiar with this concept up North.

Nice picture.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Well the sunshine didn't last long, moments ago heard loud thunder and now it's raining.

Another example of British weather at its finest!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

So far so good up here in York, sunny for the last 3 days.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The heavens have opened and the car is getting washed all by itself!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Car is all done









@ThumperZ

Its a very nice cup. Very unique type of coffee you get from a chemex. Very clean and crisp I the only way to describe it


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Stupid sideways pictures


----------



## ThumperZ (Mar 2, 2016)

damn now I need to add a chemex to my growing expensive want list of coffee related items!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

ThumperZ said:


> damn now I need to add a chemex to my growing expensive want list of coffee related items!


See I thought that until I realised that would apparent require carwashing.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Must be someone else on here who enjoys cleaning their car?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yup. Although recently haven't been doing it weekly like I used to.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I enjoy washing and waxing the car. Wouldnt dream of paying someone to do it.

28 degrees in the shade, time for a freddo cappuccino










Yesterday it was still 30 degrees at 7pm. Beauty of a west facing garden


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Not coffee, but a cucumber gin and tonic hit the spot for me today! Blisteringly hot overlooking London☀


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

We've just eaten steak in the garden, with a pimms. No photos, unless you want ones of our 6month old vampiring the blood out of her piece of steak.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Yup. Although recently haven't been doing it weekly like I used to.


Where do you find the time? Lol


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm now the most pink east Londoner there is!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I'm now the most pink east Londoner there is!


I bet you're facing some stiff competition though! (Mind out of the gutter people I mean because loads of people will be a little burnt, not because stiff pink things is childishly funny).


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I am looking forward to seeing all the pink people at work tomorrow .... Best day of the year is 1st sunburn of the season day


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Didn't do the coffee last night as it was beer time after a busy day!

Its a hard life sometimes...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

That looks pretty idyllic there Froggy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not to bad, moving a couple of miles tonight though, somewhere quieter!

I like my solitude.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

dont blame you , I can see how crowded it is , must be at least 3 other people there









How will this affect your proximity to your shop? will you have to commute ?


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Didn't do the coffee last night as it was beer time after a busy day!
> 
> Its a hard life sometimes...


My dream one day. Nothing like cruising at 2 miles an hour with a glass of red in the hand. Lol


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> dont blame you , I can see how crowded it is , must be at least 3 other people there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha yeah, there was actually another two boats behind me, its not so much the boats, its the flats to the right and the marina behind me, only stopped there as i needed to get diesel and empty the loo tank, all done now so can drift a little more out the way.

The shop is never more than 40 minutes away from the stretch of canal i will be moving along over the summer.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Ambient temperature in the shop has hit 30°c today. The Mythos is loving it, apparently! The most stable I've had it in a while. Perfect doses, perfect yields, perfect shot times. It is a bit hotter than usual though...


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

We should start a thread for summer pictures involving coffee


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

James811 said:


> We should start a thread for summer pictures involving coffee


I think you have, look up? :-D


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Scotford

Which 3-group espresso machine is that? Photo of the whole machine please.

Ta.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> @Scotford
> 
> Which 3-group espresso machine is that? Photo of the whole machine please.
> 
> Ta.


Its quite a popular one...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh it's a La Marzocco. Wouldn't mind a 2-group, one day...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Did the glowy buttons not give it away?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That was what caught my eye, the red glowy buttons. I guess in most videos I've watched on YouTube etc, it's the back of the machine (customer facing side) that gets shown most of the time so wasn't as familiar with the look of the triple PID's and shot buttons.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Oh it's a La Marzocco. Wouldn't mind a 2-group, one day...


Why do you need a 2 group?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Speed up the time in between making one coffee and the next. I manually remove and wash the VST basket and portafilter after each coffee. Having a 2-group, I'd be able to do back-to-back drinks before needing to go over to the sink.

Simples.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Speed up the time in between making one coffee and the next. I manually remove and wash the VST basket and portafilter after each coffee. Having a 2-group, I'd be able to do back-to-back drinks before needing to go over to the sink.
> 
> Simples.


Well, I understand that. I used a 2-group for quite few years, but not at home!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I think a 3-group would be 'slightly' overkill for use at home. I don't really drink enough coffee to justify the outlay but who knows, maybe one day I'll have a coffee room built and have a similar set-up as Scotford's workplace!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> I think a 3-group would be 'slightly' overkill for use at home. I don't really drink enough coffee to justify the outlay but who knows, maybe one day I'll have a coffee room built and have a similar set-up as Scotford's workplace!


Its a lot of work to maintain and keep clean. You'd want employees to do that for you.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Scotford said:


> Its a lot of work to maintain and keep clean. You'd want employees to do that for you.


I'll do it for bed and board. And unlimited use of the machine. I'll sleep under the counter like a ye olde apprentice


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Oh it's a La Marzocco. Wouldn't mind a 2-group, one day...





DoubleShot said:


> Speed up the time in between making one coffee and the next. I manually remove and wash the VST basket and portafilter after each coffee. Having a 2-group, I'd be able to do back-to-back drinks before needing to go over to the sink.
> 
> Simples.


Ive often wondered about a certain aspect of this (home ownership and use of a commercial M\C in the home setting)

The boiler size and water reservoir size.

Would the water not get used as it should and be kept at 93 degrees for hours on end? These machines need to be on for hours on end.

I think this would somehow "harm" the water, make it's taste change being kept at that temperature for hours on end.

Maybe it wouldnt have any adverse affect on the water taste,, or maybe if someones moneyed up enough to afford one and the electricity it would use they can afford to dump 3 litres (not sure of boiler and reservoir size) of bottled water a day.

Just thinking aloud


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bottled water for a linea PB? . That would be the dream . Plumbed-in and live with the (filtered) tap water being more a reality


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Speed up the time in between making one coffee and the next. I manually remove and wash the VST basket and portafilter after each coffee. Having a 2-group, I'd be able to do back-to-back drinks before needing to go over to the sink.
> 
> Simples.


I only ever make one at a time - my missus doesn't drink coffee and I have no friends...

The classic more than keeps up with my demand.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Saturdays breakfast.

Homemade baguettes using french flour made that morning, homemade gooseberry jam and lattes using Raves columbia suarez.


----------

